# S3 test drive



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

I took a quick test drive in a new S3 this morning. Initial impressions are quite positive. More later...

- Ray

Fun 'lunch break'!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

RayAinsw said:


> I took a quick test drive in a new S3 this morning. Initial impressions are quite positive. More later...
> 
> - Ray
> 
> Fun 'lunch break'!


Well.....this is a huge tease.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

haha no doubt! Looking forward to more


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*unintentional tease*



jrwamp said:


> Well.....this is a huge tease.


It was certainly not meant as a 'tease' - took a few minutes to write out my impressions:

This S3 checks most of the important boxes for me.

Car: 2015 S3, black on black, base suspension & 18” wheels / tires.

The TQ is everpresent and always available – offering instant thrust any time, even in higher gears. One of my top ‘requirements’. [ I am a Torque Addict. ] The 2.0L 4 cylinder [ highly boosted ] engine feels and sounds much smoother than the [ not nearly as highly boosted ] 2.0L in my 2013 GTI. Sounds, and feels and pulls ‘expensive’. Pulled cleanly and smoothly from low RPM and sounded eager to run all the way to the red line. I believe the C+D 12.9 sec. quarter mile result. 
[ Horsepower 292 @ 5,400–6,200 rpm
Torque 280 lb-ft @ 1,900–5,300 rpm ]

The 6 speed DCT is very responsive and the shifts, both up and down are accomplished very quickly and with no interruption in power flow. RPM match on downshifts is flawless. The paddles are active at all times, another of my requirements.

I spent several minutes looking over the interior, while my sales contact was on a call. Everything = switchgear, surfaces, displays, etc. looked and felt of appropriately high quality. The seats were immediately comfortable and felt very supportive. They have the adjustable thigh support that I like. The front center armrest is adjustable up / down & fore / aft. A nice touch that I appreciate.

The handling, on several deserted curves, was quite confidence inspiring. No feel of front heavy weight distribution. The steering works well, for me. I was pleasantly surprised by the ride, given that this did not have the Audi Mag Ride, nor the 19” wheels & tires than are required with that option. It handled the occasionally broken and deteriorating sections of asphalt and concrete pavement I encountered very well, indeed. This could save me $1,500!

Overall, I was very impressed – and [ pending a longer test drive ] this has been added to my ‘short list’ of possible next car to purchase or lease. That list includes the BMW M235i.

One minor complaint – the interior rear view mirror is oddly small & oval shaped?

That’s about it, for me.

- Ray

Very enjoyably surprised & pleased with this Audi sport sedan . . .


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

RayAinsw said:


> One minor complaint – the interior rear view mirror is oddly small & oval shaped?


Sounds like the base mirror that I saw in the A3 which I agree is way too small. 

Were you driving a Premium Plus or Prestige? I think the convenience package that comes with the Prestige gives you a mirror more like you are probably used to since it has a built in compass and auto-dimming.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like you had fun! I'm looking forward to my test drive of one of the launch editions.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting. :thumbup:

I go for my test drive this Saturday, I'm very excited.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

My dealer got theirs today. Getting prepped now. Stopping by tomorrow to look at it and drive it. Finally


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

EGainer said:


> My dealer got theirs today. Getting prepped now. Stopping by tomorrow to look at it and drive it. Finally


Keep those impressions and reviews flowing! It helps makes the next 2 months go by faster for when the first round of custom orders arrives.

My dealer got one preview edition in San Diego, and it was immediately sold, so no test drives yet.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

My dealer also got theirs yesterday. Headed over this afternoon to look at it. Doubt I'll get to test drive it but we shall see.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I haven't contacted my dealer yet, but does anyone in Canada heard from their dealer if demo cars have arrived yet?


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

The dealership I use had two. My salesman just emailed to say they already sold one. Lol hopefully when I visit tomorrow there will be one to test drive. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice, it seems like the cars are finally hitting the ground. Has anyone in the US taken delivery yet?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Just got done with a very short test drive since the car that arrived yesterday and hadn't even been cleaned yet is already under sale negotiation. I didn't think I'd be able to test drive at all but I wanted to sit in it and see if the seats and leather was going to pass muster. I just happened to arrive as they were driving it up to be cleaned so the license plate was on and engine running so we put a few miles on it.

My dealership has a nice long 4 lane wide road with very little traffic on it. We hit that and he stomped on it. The acceleration and torque was clearly superior to my G37S and the roll I had experienced in the base A3 was far far less in the S3 which was my primary concern. Rev matching on the paddle downshifts was delightful after my first horrible experience with paddles in a Q50 test drive. I have no doubts that this car will be fun as hell to drive on a daily basis.

As for the leather, it was disappointing. After being in Nappa for 7 years it was strikingly less comfortable. What's worse the leather in my wife's loaded 2014 Mazda 6 feels better. The seats themselves were perfectly comfortable, they just need to be wrapped in Nappa and this car would be a SLAM DUNK. 

Will I take my S3 in October? Probably. There is enough of this car beyond the leather to make me happy but damn if I'm not already thinking of ways to get me through to Feb/March and SS seats.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*Leather*

Very interesting.
I would personally be fine with something like the cloth 
in my 2013 GTI.
Of a combination of leather & alcantara...
- Ray
Looking at a silver one tomorrow.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> Just got done with a very short test drive since the car that arrived yesterday and hadn't even been cleaned yet is already under sale negotiation. I didn't think I'd be able to test drive at all but I wanted to sit in it and see if the seats and leather was going to pass muster. I just happened to arrive as they were driving it up to be cleaned so the license plate was on and engine running so we put a few miles on it.
> 
> My dealership has a nice long 4 lane wide road with very little traffic on it. We hit that and he stomped on it. The acceleration and torque was clearly superior to my G37S and the roll I had experienced in the base A3 was far far less in the S3 which was my primary concern. Rev matching on the paddle downshifts was delightful after my first horrible experience with paddles in a Q50 test drive. I have no doubts that this car will be fun as hell to drive on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Any more exterior photos? I was debating the Florett but it's hard to find examples. Any additional side or rear shots?


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just took a black one for a quick spin. Only two issues I had were the size of the back seat (wow, there's like no headroom!) and throttle response seemed odd down low. It wasn't turbo lag, it was like there is a few inches of travel on the pedal before the engine gets the message. Turbo lag would rear its head if stomped on from a slow roll, but nothing bad - my '11 STI definitely has worse. Oh, and it didn't have the 19" wheels package so now I'm wondering if the MagRide stuff is good/noticeable.

The size, though. Pictures never conveyed how small the car is to me. Now I'm thinking maybe an S4 :/


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What mode were you in when the throttle response seemed slow?


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

I was going back and forth between comfort and dynamic, and it was there for both. Probably just something I'm not used to.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

The size is a continued concern for me, too. The S4 is now available with Black Optics and Daytona (I can't keep track of whether Optics has always been available on the b8.5)


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Any more exterior photos? I was debating the Florett but it's hard to find examples. Any additional side or rear shots?


Sorry no. I only had about 15 minutes with the car and the service guy was literally standing right outside the shots you can see waiting to take it for detailing.

As for the size thing, I'm really surprised people are having trouble with it. I'm 5'11" and didnt notice any problems in the front seats. When I sat in the back of the A3 that seemed ok too. You guys must be giants or something.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

A few pics from the car I test drive. It is a premium model. I'll give me initial impressions a bit later. 


















































Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

When it comes to the discussion of interior space and size I think that Audi did a good job in setting up _perceptions_ between the A3 and A4. The reality is that both cars are actually fairly close in interior dimensions. Reality, however, is that the A4 *feels* more spacious than the A3. 

It's in the little things like the placement of the center console, the way you sit in the car, the angle of the driver's seat, shoulder room, head room, etc. These dimensions and slightly different layout all add up to create different impressions when you're in the cockpit. I think both cars have a very distinctive feel that will appeal to different buyers. I suspect this is part of the reason why, to date, we haven't seen much cannibalization of A4 sales.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I want that steering wheel...



Xanlith said:


>


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

DaLeadBull said:


> Nice, it seems like the cars are finally hitting the ground. Has anyone in the US taken delivery yet?


I'll post pics of my delivery as soon as it allows me to post attachments..


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Went for a test drive this afternoon with a Daytona Launch edition car. I really like the car over all. 

Love the quick steering ratio the most. I got to take a long test drive unsupervised and went down some near by twisty roads. The magnetic ride is pretty neat and can see that being a nice feature for daily driving. Some of the interior surfaces were a little cheap feeling especially the arm rests. The dealer said the super sport seats weren't coming but I know they were trying to get me to buy the one they had on the lot. I'm definitely waiting for the SS seats and extended leather. Also I am 5'4" and it felt small inside even for me. Felt less roomy than my Golf R

Pros:
Steering wheel is amazing feeling.
Steering ratio makes the car feel like a gokart. 
Torque comes on really early and makes it a blast around town. 
STronic transmission is super fast and instantly responsive to paddles. 

Cons:
Front A arms are stamped steel
Cheap feeling surfaces inside
Small inside.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*Silver*



Chimera said:


> Any more exterior photos? I was debating the Florett but it's hard to find examples. Any additional side or rear shots?


1 pic I took today, here:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/rayainsw/media/photo3silvercrop_zps58b2d9fb.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks, I'll take all you can get!


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

The seat headrests look really really big.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Xanlith said:


> Just got done with a very short test drive since the car that arrived yesterday and hadn't even been cleaned yet is already under sale negotiation. I didn't think I'd be able to test drive at all but I wanted to sit in it and see if the seats and leather was going to pass muster. I just happened to arrive as they were driving it up to be cleaned so the license plate was on and engine running so we put a few miles on it.
> 
> My dealership has a nice long 4 lane wide road with very little traffic on it. We hit that and he stomped on it. The acceleration and torque was clearly superior to my G37S and the roll I had experienced in the base A3 was far far less in the S3 which was my primary concern. Rev matching on the paddle downshifts was delightful after my first horrible experience with paddles in a Q50 test drive. I have no doubts that this car will be fun as hell to drive on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


It's already under sale negotiations? I wanted to stop by on Monday evening to drive it. Ouch


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah they said some guy from Virginia was negotiating as of Friday morning. They couldn't figure out how he even knew about it since it wasn't even on the website yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> Yeah they said some guy from Virginia was negotiating as of Friday morning. They couldn't figure out how he even knew about it since it wasn't even on the website yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, at the rate that this is going, this car may end up being as common as a Camry. Everyone and his mom will have one


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Stopped by the dealership on my way home and was able to test drive an S3 today. Not the "launch edition" - premium plus without magride, LED headlights, or the convenience package. It is a very comfortable car, and I was pleased that you can turn off the fake engine noise in drive select. Really looking forward to what APR/others come up with for this car.. at stock, it was fun, but my stage 1 tuned GLI has a bit more throttle response. Overall impressions were good, but I asked them to let me know if they get a magride vehicle in, so I can get a proper test drive. (Also, next time, I'll plan it for NOT rush hour.)


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

I went and drove the s3 on Monday. Same one that was posted here too. It was awesome. Very fast, steering tight. Noticeable exhaust burps when in dynamic mode but not in comfort. Grip was great and I did several pulls all the way to 90 and it pulled hard each time. My first time using stronic coming from a manual and it responded extremely quick. I was waiting for a delay or hesitation but there was none. Interior felt great (coming from an msport 135) and I had no issues with the leather. I loved that the screen hid away when I was driving so there was nothing to interfere. Trunk space is larger than my 135 with a bigger opening. I love having door pockets that hold water bottles. The mmi is smooth and easy to use. Most important to me is 4 doors and the extra few inches of space that allow me to put my son's car seat behind me, so I can open the door and put him in instead of climbing into the car while hunched over to strap him in.


----------



## subzerohf (Aug 8, 2014)

EGainer said:


> ...Most important to me is 4 doors and the extra few inches of space that allow me to put my son's car seat behind me, so I can open the door and put him in instead of climbing into the car while hunched over to strap him in.


Ah, the car seat. I remember that. The S3 is for you, pal. I, on the other hand, am checking out the M235i because my son has left for college. Circle of life.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

EGainer said:


> Most important to me is 4 doors and the extra few inches of space that allow me to put my son's car seat behind me, so I can open the door and put him in instead of climbing into the car while hunched over to strap him in.


I am right here with you on this one. And I think my son is going to have a great time looking at the MMI screen. Time to learn about maps! Not to mention how cool all the lights look.

And thanks for sharing for the review impressions. It is sure tough to wait until Oct for my sepang prestige. BTW, dealer said they are not expecting prestige builds until Oct in USA.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I could def understand size being an issue for some folks. We have no kids, but without the Q5 in the garage it would have been hard to convince the wife.

Without kids, I'm 6'1", and am quit comfortable. I rarely travel with passengers aside from my wife. Not very envious of anyone who has to sit behind me, but I remain comfortable in the drivers seat.


----------

